# Apple Iphone



## Sunster (23 Aug 2007)

Anyone here got themselves an Apple Iphone yet? Would love to hear what you think of it as I'm considering buying one.


----------



## CCOVICH (23 Aug 2007)

Good review of the iPhone here.  I won't be getting one.


----------



## browser (23 Aug 2007)

great review - I had seen an Iphone and I thought hat they were well cool - but HE has spoken and I now can't really get one can I??


----------



## miselemeas (26 Aug 2007)

Have used one in the US over the past couple of weeks - brilliant!


----------



## aircobra19 (26 Aug 2007)

Its a cool gadget. But as I'm not a fan of touch interfaces I won't be buying one. I would miss the tactile ergonomic feedback of buttons. As I do with other devices. Also since iPods themselves are more than a bit fragile, and I'm not precious about my phones, I can't imagine it would last long with me.


----------



## foxylady (9 Oct 2007)

Anyone know where to get them here and much they cost???


----------



## Guest121 (9 Oct 2007)

foxylady said:


> Anyone know where to get them here and much they cost???


 

[broken link removed] are based in Cork and do the 8 gig one for €520.

I got one of them and they are an amazing piece of kit, couldn't recommend one more.  The touch screen user interface is brilliant.


----------



## MichaelDes (9 Oct 2007)

Apple is set to reduce the price of the unit in the States as it is not selling as well as expected. Also the device with it's price is attracting the 40 plus customer who has the dosh to buy. A "turn off" to the 20 something market (core market segment driving the ipod revolution) who want the trendy gadget but put off seeing some Wall Street broker using it.


----------



## Guest121 (9 Oct 2007)

MichaelDes said:


> Apple is set to reduce the price of the unit in the States as it is not selling as well as expected. Also the device with it's price is attracting the 40 plus customer who has the dosh to buy. A "turn off" to the 20 something market (core market segment driving the ipod revolution) who want the trendy gadget but put off seeing some Wall Street broker using it.


 
It's sales are waaaaaayy up on what Apple thought they'd be according to everything I read???


----------



## helan72 (9 Oct 2007)

From what i read they were reporting units shiped to stores actual units  sold were not as many as hoped - they said they were reducing price to try and capture the christmas market


----------



## MichaelDes (9 Oct 2007)

bobbysands81 said:


> It's sales are waaaaaayy up on what Apple thought they'd be according to everything I read???


 
I think you stand to be corrected, see yesterdays LA Times 

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-apple8oct08,0,1532569.story?coll=la-home-center 

P.S. Helen... Apple saying it is cutting the price to capture the Christmas market, if you cut the spin it should be....Apple has gone sour and in a panic. ;-<. It'll be half the price after Christmas again.


----------



## Guest121 (9 Oct 2007)

MichaelDes said:


> I think you stand to be corrected, see yesterdays LA Times
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-apple8oct08,0,1532569.story?coll=la-home-center
> 
> P.S. Helen... Apple saying it is cutting the price to capture the Christmas market, if you cut the spin it should be....Apple has gone sour and in a panic. ;-<. It'll be half the price after Christmas again.



Eh that article backs up what I was saying!!!

Try these quotes from it...

Its shares gained $5.21 on Friday to a historic high of $161.45 for a market value of more than $140 billion.

It dominates in digital entertainment players with nearly 70% of the U.S. market. Its iTunes store has become the No. 3 U.S. music retailer. Macintosh computer sales are booming. And Apple has sold 1 million iPhones in less than three months.


----------



## MichaelDes (9 Oct 2007)

_Apple is a star company with a dog product. Why else would it slash the price of the product before release into Europe. Check the equivalent of AAM stateside to see the views of Bloggers, like PS3 they got and marketed it at to high a price and now they are retreating backwards. I love the Ipod but this one relaeased has its drawbacks and software problems to boot. One million sales is a drop in the ocean compared to what the I-pod traditional units sell per month. Finally apple share price is at an all time high, some anaysts here in London and in Wall Street are predicting a fallback. A victim (possibly) of its own success? _


----------



## Sherman (9 Oct 2007)

Incredibly annoying font there Michael


----------



## Guest121 (9 Oct 2007)

MichaelDes said:


> _Apple is a star company with a dog product. Why else would it slash the price of the product before release into Europe. Check the equivalent of AAM stateside to see the views of Bloggers, like PS3 they got and marketed it at to high a price and now they are retreating backwards. I love the Ipod but this one relaeased has its drawbacks and software problems to boot. One million sales is a drop in the ocean compared to what the I-pod traditional units sell per month. Finally apple share price is at an all time high, some anaysts here in London and in Wall Street are predicting a fallback. A victim (possibly) of its own success? _


 
I'm no expert but I'm told that Apple regularly do that kind of thing (high prices at the start and then slash) cos they know they've such a hard core of enthusiasts that lap up their gear. 

Back to the original point though, Apple seem to be selling the iPhone by the shed load and it seems like it is highly popular.

I could on for ages about this but there are reasons why they would drop their prices in Europe...  No 3G being one of the main ones.


----------



## MichaelDes (9 Oct 2007)

Sorry for the earlier font (terrible font..mean't to quote something and forgot to change it back)..Bobby we agree to disagree (my above thread is the reason behind the price cut and the marketeers got to greedy thinking the 20 somethings would buy in at this price). But you or I will never know of the exact thinking going on in Apple. But watch its share price over the next 3/6 months, to determine if it is a success or not. As I say, in the City of London many traders are being recommended to short the share. I hope it is a success, the company is coming under pressure from integrated technology of phone/camera/mp3 etc, and it has to compete. Of the mp3's it's the best of its kind and with computers likewise.


----------



## square1 (9 Oct 2007)

Apple in the US are offering a $100 refund to customers who bought the iphone before the price cut so there is no way it was a 'get people in who will pay more then drop the price' approach. There have been quite a few complaints about the screen cracking etc. But aside from this they are easy to use. They have now updated the software so that the phone will become completely useless if hacked. (although I suppose you have to update your software for this to be effective). I have just bought the new itouch - which is identical to the iphone with out the phone function (and the two year minimum contract with the phone company of choice!) and extra storage (16gb). Its the best little gadget I've ever bought. The wifi function is amazingly useful and full screen is great for watching movies. I'm a fan I have to say - and I've owned all ipod models - including the discontinued mini ipod!


----------



## Bob_tg (10 Oct 2007)

Anyone believe these rumours?

http://www.macrumors.com/2007/09/24/apple-issues-warning-on-iphone-unlocking/

*Apple Issues Warning on iPhone Unlocking [Updated]*

Monday September 24, 2007 05:16 PM EST
Posted by arn 
Apple has issued a statement today that programs available for the iPhone to SIM unlock it could cause "irreparable damage" to the device. Apple has discovered that many of the unauthorized iPhone unlocking programs available on the Internet cause irreparable damage to the iPhone's software, which will likely result in the modified iPhone becoming permanently inoperable when a future Apple-supplied iPhone software update is installed. 

Apple plans to release the next iPhone software update later this week which will include the iTunes Wi-Fi Music Store.

It appears the statement only refers to SIM Unlocking your iPhone to allow it to use networks outside of AT&T. It would appear that 3rd party hacks (Ringtones, Applications) would not cause the same problems.

One forum user indicates it i s possible to reverse the SIM Unlock by reflashing the firmware but must be done manually at this time.


----------



## square1 (10 Oct 2007)

Well it was reported on all of the major news channels in New York so I suspect it is true?


----------



## Tuesday (12 Nov 2007)

Can anyone tell me, if i buy an Iphone in the states, have it unlocked, will it work here in ireland? my mobile network is meteor


----------



## square1 (12 Nov 2007)

If you buy the Iphone in the US you have to sign a two year contract with AT&T. Its not available pay as you go.


----------



## Technologist (12 Nov 2007)

Tuesday said:


> Can anyone tell me, if i buy an Iphone in the states, have it unlocked, will it work here in ireland? my mobile network is meteor


It probably, maybe will.

But to buy one yourself in the states, you'll have to sign up for a contract. That may be difficult if you don't have a US address. It'll also be expensive.

In any case, it would have to be unlocked to work on Meteor. That'll breach your warranty. You won't be able to avail of software upgrades as Apple will turn your phone into a pillar of salt if it's been tampered with.

Look out for counterfeit IPhones on eBay.


----------



## Tuesday (13 Nov 2007)

I know someone who didn't have to sign up to AT&T after buying one in the states so hopefully i'll be able to do the same. I'm not overly concerned about the warranty......hopefully if i don't update the firmware after unlocking it will be ok.


----------



## Sherman (14 Nov 2007)

AFAIK you buy the phone in the Apple store and then sign up to AT&T subsequently - the theory from Apple's POV being that you can't activate the iTunes function etc. without signing up to their chosen phone service provider. I think they forgot about the hackosphere


----------



## Tuesday (14 Nov 2007)

OK i see, so they assume that you will be signing up to AT&T after you buy the iphone, but there is no obligation to do so when you actually buy it?


----------



## square1 (14 Nov 2007)

Correct - but the iphone does nothing until connected to itunes, you need to download all of the firm ware, you can't even turn it on until then.


----------



## colm (17 Nov 2007)

Bob_tg said:


> Anyone believe these rumours?
> 
> http://www.macrumors.com/2007/09/24/apple-issues-warning-on-iphone-unlocking/
> 
> ...


Total Rubbish



Tuesday said:


> Can anyone tell me, if i buy an Iphone in the states, have it unlocked, will it work here in ireland? my mobile network is meteor


It will I have one unlocked working on Vodafone
3 is the only network it wont work on as far as i know



square1 said:


> If you buy the Iphone in the US you have to sign a two year contract with AT&T. Its not available pay as you go.


It is if the phone is unlocked


----------



## Tuesday (20 Nov 2007)

Just a follow up:

Got the iPhone in the US, firmware version 1.1.1, unlocked it using instructions from [broken link removed] Now working fine on the Meteor network(pay as you go)


----------



## colm (20 Nov 2007)

Enjoy!! Remember *DONT* let iTunes upgrad it to 1.1.2  with out installing & running  OkToPrep first!!!


----------



## Tuesday (21 Nov 2007)

colm said:


> Enjoy!! Remember *DONT* let iTunes upgrad it to 1.1.2


 
Thats the plan! if you hook up your ipod and launch itunes, i'm assuming you will get a prompt before anything is installed? i.e. they won't upgrade to 1.1.2 in the background without prompting you first?


----------



## alpha (3 Dec 2007)

is the ipod touch the iphone?


----------



## colm (3 Dec 2007)

no - different Devices.. By the way there is now a way to safely upgrade to 1.1.2 I am testing it tonight. I will post a link once I can verify it works


----------



## Dan_O (4 Dec 2007)

bobbysands81 said:


> [broken link removed] are based in Cork and do the 8 gig one for €520.
> 
> I got one of them and they are an amazing piece of kit, couldn't recommend one more.  The touch screen user interface is brilliant.



Has anyone bought from this company? I'm considering giving them a try but would like to hear from others who have bought from them beforehand.


----------



## colm (4 Dec 2007)

[broken link removed]is the complete unlocking guide as well as how to safely upgrade to the latest version (1.1.2)
Admins I hope this post is ok. If its breaking any rules apologies & please remove..


----------



## Ron Burgundy (4 Dec 2007)

where did you buy your colm, i'm going on my honeymoon in 8 weeks and might one in the Apple store in Orlando.


----------



## colm (4 Dec 2007)

Got mine unlocked on Ebay.. But wasn't happy wit 1.1.1 so I set about upgrading it..You can buy them in almost any phone shop in the states.
You just pay for the phone , the contract is set up during the activation process (which you won't be needing    )
Beware though a new phone will now be shipped with version 1.1.2 
There is as of yet no unlock or jailbreak for these phones.. Wont be long though


----------



## Ron Burgundy (4 Dec 2007)

i also hear they mabye starting to sell them without the contract


----------



## colm (4 Dec 2007)

Ron Burgundy said:


> i also hear they mabye starting to sell them without the contract


 
I doubt it very much.. They are investing too much money to keep them exclusive to one operator per country. It would be seen as Apple backing down to the hackers.
France will be a problem though. It is illegal for an operator there to network lock their phones.


----------



## Technologist (4 Dec 2007)

Ron Burgundy said:


> i also hear they mabye starting to sell them without the contract


Yes, but for about €750. 

Nobody makes money from selling hardware. It's the services they lock you into that delivers the profits.


----------



## colm (4 Dec 2007)

Technologist said:


> It probably, maybe will.
> 
> But to buy one yourself in the states, you'll have to sign up for a contract. That may be difficult if you don't have a US address. It'll also be expensive.
> 
> ...


It *Will* work
It *Will *Have to be unlocked
Warranty is not an issue as any iPhone unlocked or jailbroken can be restored using iTunes
You *Can* still avail of upgrades. I have an iPhone on Vodafone running software version 1.1.2
Apple can relock ( Brick) you phone if upgraded... They *can not *damage it in any way or make it irrepairable...
Counterfeit iPhones???? Do they work???


----------



## Technologist (5 Dec 2007)

colm said:


> Counterfeit iPhones???? Do they work???


Yes, but they just look like iPhones or have iPhone-sounding names, they don't work like iPhones.


----------



## Sherman (5 Dec 2007)

The iPhone is currently for sale unlocked in both Germany (€1,000) and France (€650) - under French and German law it is illegal to tie consumers in to mobile phone contracts without giving them the SIM-free option also.


----------



## Mixednuts (7 Dec 2007)

Hi,
I am looking to get my hands on an iphone A.S.A.P .

I dont think unlockthatiphone.com is the best way to go as it seems they are having a couple of customer service communication problems (boards.ie) so does anyone out there have one for sale unlocked and in great nic.

Whats the deal with firmwae 1.1.2 ..is it ok to purchase or has it not been cracked yet? the reason I ask is that it seems to be the only version available in NI $ UK , I will want to put a lot of 3rd party applications on the iphone when io receive it.

Ta
L.


----------



## colm (7 Dec 2007)

You can upgrade an unlocked & jail borken phone to 1.1.2 . But you can not unlock a 1.1.2 phone out of the box.
EBay is your best bet for an unlocked phone
My link in an earlier post in this thread is a safe 100% way to jailbreak & unlock a 1.0.2  or 1.1.1 iPhone.


----------



## z106 (28 Feb 2008)

Does iphone have a radio ?


----------



## colm (28 Feb 2008)

Not so far


----------



## z106 (29 Feb 2008)

Like - what is that about with applke that they refuse to incluyde radios ?
It's like they go out of their way to be awkward about it.

There's no question but other players get more sales becaue of it.

That was the onoly reason i bought a creative zen a while back.
Otherwise i would've went with apple.


----------



## sunrock (15 Mar 2010)

Am with perlico and got a letter from them this morning offering me a free iphone 3g s,if i agree to an 18 month contract.


16gb iphone 60e/month 80e/month 100e/month
minutes 300 500 700
texts 300 500 700

extras unlimited anytime free vodafone calls and texts.

data 2gb bundle

I have a mobile phone nokia with o2 at the moment payg so I don`t really need this iphone and the monthly tarif for 18 months,.....but maybe this is such a good offer that I should consider it.
Opinions appreciated.


----------



## mathepac (15 Mar 2010)

Just for comparison's sake, Vodafone - http://www.vodafone.ie/iphone/paymonthly


----------



## sunrock (18 Mar 2010)

Thanks for that.
The free phone would save me less than 100e but in all honesty I don`t use my mobile phone much so the 18 month contract is not for me.


----------



## MandaC (21 Mar 2010)

I got the same offer in the post from Vodaphone as my home phone and broadband bundle is with them.

18 month contract does seem a bit long allright.


----------



## z107 (21 Mar 2010)

Smart phone contracts all seem to be 18 months.
I suppose they have to make them longer because it takes longer to recoup the cost of the phone.


----------



## rochs (21 Mar 2010)

I have one for a few months now and i really enjoy it. 
However i  am concerned about the fact it appears to be using up credit, even though i do not use it sometimes for a day to monitor the situation, I am trying to get to the bottom of this problem.


----------



## MandaC (21 Mar 2010)

mathepac said:


> Just for comparison's sake, Vodafone - http://www.vodafone.ie/iphone/paymonthly



That is the offer I got for Vodaphone, either the 60,80 or 100 euro tariff, but with a free 16gb iphone 3gs.  I spend 60 per month on my mobile anyway, so might go for it.


----------



## Mixednuts (28 Mar 2010)

rochs said:


> I have one for a few months now and i really enjoy it.
> However i  am concerned about the fact it appears to be using up credit, even though i do not use it sometimes for a day to monitor the situation, I am trying to get to the bottom of this problem.




Some Apps connect to their source over the Internet on startup , this could be what your seeing on your 3G usage .


----------



## Mixednuts (28 Mar 2010)

02 are starting to unlock iPhones if you are out of your 18 month contract and meet certain criteria .
They basically take your phones IMEI number , submit it to Apple who then give you a code to type into iTunes which effectively unlocks your phone to any network .

It is a unlock for your phone not your sim ....which is a good thing !


----------

